# Help with choosing the right unit



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a table saw, router able, band saw, jointer, planer, various other pieces of equipment. What would be a solid unit and How is it that you hook these all up to one dust collection unit and can the unit be wired to come in when the saw turns on etc......i was using a shop vac with a deputy collector but I have a huge shop now. Thanks for ideas.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

This would be a good place to start. https://www.oneida-air.com/ Their systems are top notch and they will gladly help you figure out what you need to do your shop.


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

Noek,

Would be glad to help but you don't say the size of your shop or your budget. The other thing is your DC goal -> do you want it to pick up fine dust or just the dust you see? What ever unit you choose you can have an elaborate system to automatically come on and open the blast gate when the tool turns on and stay on a certain amount of time after the tool turns off to clear remaining dust. You can also go simple but convenient by using a remote. Tell us more.....

Carl


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for responses guys.

I checked out the Oneida website and it looks really good. I like the 1ph 5hp dust gorilla pro with the pre-bundled duct work kit for 5 tools. Sorry about not including enough information. My shop is a 96' X 44' so I can make it as big or as small as I want/need it to be. I imagine picking up the fine dust is preferable to just the dust I see? I've never really had dust collection so I'm hoping to get some ideas on what others have done and the safest method.

Also, the shop has a large ceiling mounted propane heater, not sure if this is a huge hazard. I don't really need to use it but just wanted to see if this is something that could be a fire hazard with all of the dust.


----------



## Carl10 (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow. I have the same tools you have but my shop is 20x22 and my runs are very short. I'll assume you are only using a small portion of that space for these tools for practical workflow purposes. The Oneida systems are top notch and the other consideration is Clearvue. Clearvue may take a little more for assembly but I believe has the best filtration for non industrial cyclones. Oneida is very good as well and built with heavy gauge steel. Oneida can also design your ducting for you. Either system will provide significant airflow at your machine, how well it is captured relies on the machine dust collecting ports. Most machine ports are 4" (some have 2 4" ports). Some band saws have 2 4" ports and still don't collect dust very well. Here is a great approach for a band saw 



 For TS you have a similar problem. Contractor saws need to be sealed up to collect any internal dust but a significant amount of your dust needs to be captured from an overhead guard. So with a TS, if you split your 6" drop to 2 4" lines one for the top and another for the bottom. For a miter saw this concept work well 



 The best approach is to also have an overhead air filtration unit to cycle the shop air and collect more of the airborne dust missed by your dust collection. With such a large space that may be difficult to be effective without a partition or curtain.

So as you can see, the machine dust collection is only a start.

I hope this is what you were asking and this helps. Let us know what you do.

Carl


----------

